# Medical Exam Question



## namelessvoid (8 Nov 2018)

I passed my CFAT and have applied for vehicle technician. I have yet to do my medical examination and just had a question about it. I was given a prescription for an inhaler for asthma about 3 years ago now but have never had a problem with asthma what so ever in the years following as I do all sorts of activity and have never had any problems. As well I have never had a prescription for it since. Will I run into any troubles in my medical exam when I mention this? or be disqualified for being recruited. Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## mariomike (8 Nov 2018)

namelessvoid said:
			
		

> I was given a prescription for an inhaler for asthma about 3 years ago now but have never had a problem with asthma what so ever in the years following as I do all sorts of activity and have never had any problems. As well I have never had a prescription for it since. Will I run into any troubles in my medical exam when I mention this? or be disqualified for being recruited.



That will be decided by the Recruiting Medical Officer (RMO).

For reference,

Asthma & the CF (merged thread)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/1567.325
14 pages.
( Locked. )


----------

